# MB-D80 battery grip for D90= Dissapointed



## gl600 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey,
I just bought a D90 and a MB-D80 battery grip and have had several problems. 
The first thing was that whenever I would put the 2 EN-EL3e batteries into the grip and attach it to the camera, the batteries would not register and would show up as being dead. If I loosened the grip then it would register... but the grip was loose which is useless. I found a thread that explained that the problem and how to fix it. (If you want to read it, it's here: http://www.flickr.com/groups/nikondigitallearningcenter/discuss/72157608774436325/) In short the solution involved me sticking my fingers into the battery compartment of the D90 and bending one of the metal prongs so that it lines up properly with the grip... who the heck wants to start messing around with that??? :thumbdown: Anyways I did and now it works. ( I have had to do it a couple of times.)
Now the problem is that the batter info (in the menu) is supposed to show the remaining power of both batteries separately... it doesn't. 
Another problem was that it was showing me that there was less than 50% battery power left (after not that much usage)... I inserted each battery separately into the camera, one was full the other at about 85%. Then I reinserted the batteries in the grip and attached it to the camera... battery life is now showing at 100%. ??
I don't know if this is a compatibility issue with the D90 or if I just got a bad grip.
If anyone has any insights with regards to any of these issues, please share!!!
Very disappointed


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 29, 2010)

If you just bought it, send it to Nikon - let them worry about it under warranty.


----------



## dhilberg (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea I would just warranty the thing. For future reference, be gentle with the grip when putting it into the camera. Once you get it mounted, tighten it down by hand until you can't turn the wheel anymore. It needs to be nice and tight.

I've never had any problems with my grip on my D80 or D90.


----------



## Goontz (Jan 29, 2010)

I just ordered the same grip today. Hope I don't have the same problems 

In all honesty, it sounds like you got a bad one. The hassle sucks, but at least it should be fixed or replaced under warranty.


----------



## KmH (Jan 29, 2010)

I have 4 D90's, all with the MB-D80 grip, and have not had a single problem, in just over a years use of all 4.


----------



## gl600 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think that I'm just gonna send it back and get a new one. 
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## gl600 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just in case anyone is interested, I ended up returning it and ordering a 
*Zeikos ZE-NBG90*


----------



## TJ K (Feb 2, 2010)

Man seems like you have some bad luck. The sigma and grip both being duds and all.


----------



## Big (Feb 2, 2010)

KmH said:


> I have 4 D90's,


Why?!  Isn't one enough?


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2010)

Big said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I have 4 D90's,
> ...


For a field sports photography business I have. 2 shooters, 2 D90's for each shooter. Each shooter has a long lens (150-500mm) and a close in lens (24-85).


----------



## Jay30 (Feb 2, 2010)

My camera and grip showed up yesterday. The grip works perfect. I'd send it back if it was me.


----------



## gl600 (Feb 2, 2010)

TJ K said:


> Man seems like you have some bad luck. The sigma and grip both being duds and all.



Yeah... I'm a little bummed out.
I spoke to Sigma and they said that it is covered under warranty and all I have to do is send it to a servicing station so that they can recalibrate it for my camera. =Good news


----------



## TJ K (Feb 2, 2010)

gl600 said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > Man seems like you have some bad luck. The sigma and grip both being duds and all.
> ...



Ya my 70-200 2.8 from sigma made a little weird noise so I just sent it in and had it back in about a week and a day or two. Emailing them is a bit difficult but calling or just sending it in is easy and there customer service is very good I thought. Got my lens back like brand spankin' new! GL
TJ


----------



## Jankster (Feb 3, 2010)

i have the zeikos grip for my d90 and i love it. i bought it instead of the nikon MB because of all the reviews ppl wrote that had the exact same problem you had and i was not abt to start bending things in my camera...went with the zeikos and never looked back :thumbup:


----------



## Goontz (Feb 4, 2010)

Got my MB-D80 yesterday. Works perfectly and feels great. Shame ya got a dud.


----------

